# Puerto paralelo Linux y MAC OS.



## Meta (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenas amistades:

Quiero saber como controlar el puerto paralelo bajo Linux y si es posible, también con MAC. Quiero saber con qué programa o compilador se pueden trabajar para hacer una interfaz Visual como Windows.







Por ahora estoy haciendo un manual en PDF sobre el puerto LPT para Windows sobre los tres lenguajes del Visual Studio 2010 Express. Haré manuales con Linux y otro para MAC.






Si alguien ha hecho su propio circuito impreso sobre control de relés mediante puerto paralelo, me pasan aquí una iumagen bien tomada para publicarlo en el manual.

Un abraso.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 4, 2010)

El unico tipo de puerto paralelo externo que manejo la MAC fue el SCSII, e internos IDE, pero ya hace años que dejo de usarlos en favor de los puertos seriales...

En cuanto al compilador manejan una suite gratuita que se puede descargar de esta direccion:

http://developer.apple.com/


----------

